# Logfile auf Server



## klangdesigner (5. September 2004)

was steht eigentlich alles in der acces datei im log ordner des servers? da meine schon fast 400 mb groß ist.

marko


----------



## Arne Buchwald (5. September 2004)

Das hängt von deiner VHost-Einstellung des Apaches ab - außerdem würde ein cat access.log | less wohl auch nicht schaden.


----------



## klangdesigner (5. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Arne Buchwald _
> *Das hängt von deiner VHost-Einstellung des Apaches ab - außerdem würde ein cat access.log | less wohl auch nicht schaden. *



sorry aber davon habe ich keine ahnung. habe es nur in der directory gesehen.


----------



## imweasel (5. September 2004)

Hi,

ich denke wenn du dir das File mal ansiehst, kommst du darauf das die einzelnen Spalten relativ selbsterklärend sind. 
	
	
	



```
cat access.log | awk '{print $1,$11}'
```
 gibt z.B. auskunft welche IP was aufgerufen hat.

Wenn dir die 400MB zuviel für ein File sind, dann solltest du dir mal *logrotate* ansehen.


----------



## klangdesigner (6. September 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von imwheasel _
> *Hi,
> 
> ich denke wenn du dir das File mal ansiehst, kommst du darauf das die einzelnen Spalten relativ selbsterklärend sind. *
> ...



Danke! Wie kann ich sie auslesen? Habe da keine Ahnung. Naja noch nicht. Bin blutiger Anfänger.

Vielen Dank.
Marko


----------

